# Hyundai fuel efficiency



## 1234567890 (17 Dec 2012)

Hi,
I bought a new Hyundai car (diesel 1.7) and I cannot get anything near the quoted fuel efficiency figures.  Is there a more accurate method of measuring this?, at the minute I am just going from the cars computer system.  Do any other Hyundai owners have the same issue?
Thanks


----------



## vandriver (17 Dec 2012)

1.Fill car to brim
2.Note mileage/reset trip distance
3.Drive!
4.Fill up again to brim(not just when the pump first clicks off) and note fuel amount (l)
5.Note km travelled (km)
If you use l/100 km then (l/km)*100 .If you use mpg then (km*.621)/(l/4.545)

On my car the computer wildly overestimates my actual mpg.
In relation to manufacturers claims,these will never translate into real world figures.
What mpg l/100km are you getting at the moment.And in what kind of driving environment.


----------



## 1234567890 (17 Dec 2012)

Cheers Vandriver
I am doing almost 100% motorway driving (1200km per week), 120-125 km/hr on cruise control.
Getting 6.4 l/100km as per computer, manufacturer claims 4.3 combined, 5.3 urban and 3.7 extra urban.
Thanks again


----------



## vandriver (17 Dec 2012)

What model?
And no official consumption figures are done at 77mph! Speed kills fuel efficiency.Going from 60 mph to 75 mph can decrease your fuel efficiency by 25%.


----------



## 1234567890 (17 Dec 2012)

Thanks again.
Its an I40.
Speed could be an issue, but i would still be hoping to get at least 6l/100km, or better.
I wonder what kind of test achieves the published consumption rates.


----------



## vandriver (17 Dec 2012)

Having just googled the extra urban fuel test,its carried out in a lab at 25c on a warm engine,and the test averages 39 mph!


----------



## Leo (17 Dec 2012)

The published rates are based on critera you can't really match on the road. Motorway speeds are generally going to be above the most efficient speed for an engine.

Take a look at Honest John's Real MPG guide to see what other owners are reporting.


----------



## 900TS (17 Dec 2012)

Interesting article on this topic  -

[broken link removed]

Some makers are a bit over the top with fuel effeciency claims.


----------



## Frank (19 Dec 2012)

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/realmpg/hyundai/ix35-2009/20-crdi-2wd 

As mentioned above 

I just got one of these need to do a bit of driving to see. Just filled it to the neck on sunday so will post when I know better.


----------



## Guns N Roses (19 Dec 2012)

1234567890 said:


> Cheers Vandriver
> I am doing almost 100% motorway driving (1200km per week), 120-125 km/hr on cruise control.
> Getting 6.4 l/100km as per computer, manufacturer claims 4.3 combined, 5.3 urban and 3.7 extra urban.
> Thanks again


 
I have a diesel Golf which the manufacturer also claims extra urban of 3.7l/100m. It's been my experience that in order to get close to that, I have to travel at a constant speed of approx. 80kph with little or no braking/stopping.

Manufacturers claims are achievable in the right conditions.


----------



## 1234567890 (10 Jan 2013)

OP here.
Thanks all for replies.
I tried out vandrivers suggestion and ended up at 5.8 which was pretty close to what the computer said (5.9)
I have played around a bit at different speeds too, (all my driving is motorway), efficiency definately decreases significantly as you go from say 100 to 120-130 kph.
Still finding it impossible to get clost to manufacturers claim.  I think its impossible.


----------



## Frank (10 Jan 2013)

Make sure you only drive downhill with a strong wind behind you.


----------



## dublin2020 (10 Jan 2013)

have a swedish 'old man' car- petrol. It drinks like a fish- average 750km pw. Busy filling the tank.

Had a Hyundai i30/ Ford Focus - both diesel on loan for a week each- couldn't believe how far could travel without refilling- thought the guage was broken and not moving!


----------



## Leo (11 Jan 2013)

1234567890 said:


> Still finding it impossible to get clost to manufacturers claim. I think its impossible.


 
It is generally impossible. The test used to obtain the figure the manufacturer quotes is governed by EU law, the tests themselves are carried out in laboratory, with all factors such as temperature controlled. 

It may not be ideal, but using a consistent reproducible test like this is the only way of ensuring you are accurately comparing the relative merits of one car over another.


----------



## Dr.Debt (11 Jan 2013)

Just bought a new Hyundai 140 and its supposed to give me 62MPG.......
Whatever it gives me, it will most likely be twice the economy of the previous guzzler.


----------



## SparkRite (11 Jan 2013)

Dr.Debt said:


> Just bought a new Hyundai 140 and its supposed to give me 62MPG.......
> Whatever it gives me, it will most likely be twice the economy of the previous guzzler.




The very best of luck with it and well may you drive it.

I think they are a lovely car and offer a lot of "bang for your buck", so to speak.


----------



## vandriver (11 Jan 2013)

Post up your real world mpg when you have it worked out.


----------



## Frank (1 May 2013)

I filled up last night.

50 liters gave me 590KM

I reckon just over 11 gallons to 370 miles or so.

About 33 MPG.

That was on a lot of city driving.

Talked to some recently that reckoned he was getting 1200 KM for a 320d so pretty poor by comparison.

2 of these cars in work 2.0 liters but 4wd seem to get the same sort of results.


----------



## Palerider (2 May 2013)

Right now I have a 2.0 Bluemotion VW Passat, VW claim 68 mpg, I got 73 mpg by driving to an advanced standard, i.e easy on the brakes, some coasting etc  on a 140 mile cross country run, I did not plan on keeping this car for long but with 140 bhp, power when you want it with economy and style well I may stick with it. the OP makes a good point check these things out well....buyer beware.


----------



## vandriver (2 May 2013)

Frank said:


> I filled up last night.
> 
> 50 liters gave me 590KM
> 
> ...



1.Bmw has a bigger tank
2.What kind of driving(eg I get nearly 50% better mpg on a long run than round town)
3.Bmw lighter??
4.Efficient Dynamics


----------



## Frank (3 May 2013)

OH uses the car most of the time.

I would say mostly city and bit of M50.

Will have to see on a decent run alright.

First time I have had a chance to record the trip KM's on a full tank.


----------



## 1234567890 (23 Sep 2013)

OP here,
I have since got rid of my i40 because the fuel efficiency was breaking me.  Maybe it was my car, but whatever way i measured it i couldnt get anything close to the efficiency of the A4 i had before the i40, or the passat i have now.  Mistake going near Hyundai.


----------



## Leo (24 Sep 2013)

Honest John users report 77-95% of the rated mpg figures depending on body style and engine, so it would seem your particular car, the fuel you use, or your driving style are the likely issue here.


----------



## Palerider (24 Sep 2013)

I have a 2011 2.0 Passat at the moment and have squeezed 71.6 mpg on a run to the West without a/c, I admit I drove carefully but this efficiency cannot be matched by any of my previous diesels, 60 mpg is easily achievable at motorway speeds, in contrast my brother in law has an i40 and moans about his mpg so maybe something other than driving style is at play.


----------



## Leo (24 Sep 2013)

Palerider said:


> I have a 2011 2.0 Passat at the moment and have squeezed 71.6 mpg on a run to the West without a/c, I admit I drove carefully but this efficiency cannot be matched by any of my previous diesels..



Impressive, are you calculating that yourself on mileage/fuel used or is it a trip computer estimation? If the latter, they've been shown to read on the optimistic side, up to 20% in some cases!


----------



## Palerider (24 Sep 2013)

The trip computer and awareness of mileage covered, I must do it more scientifically but to be honest it needs so little diesel that it is noticed in my pocket and I have driven diesel for years but it still is noticed.

I'm not mad about the car itself, it is functional, I don't love it so to speak but it is really easy and cheap to live with so I'm hanging on to it..


----------

